# Any off road recovery guys in here?



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like lite traffic in here but im curious if their are any recovery guys in here. Houston area, full send, etc? For those that dont know, if you get stuck anywhere offroad ( yes even your yard) their are facebook groups of people that will come get you out for free. Tractors, trucks, skid steers, dozers, etc


----------

